# Rainy River



## Garretbraun (Mar 18, 2014)

I was gonna take a trip to the Rainy River this spring and I was looking for some advise on where to fish and when to go. I don't want to get a guide. Any tips are appreciated! thank you


----------



## bor (Jan 22, 2015)

Keep in mind ice off and keep in mind snow melt. If there's not a lot of snow then ice out is the main focus. If we get a lot of snow then the snow melt dirties up the river and makes fishing tough. I would get in contact with Clementson resort, they normally have a good pulse on the river conditions and the bite


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I've never managed to get in on a fantastic bite. Seems I'm always a day late or people are lying. We have always managed a few fish but never anything outstanding. Early has usually been the best because as mentioned the water tends to dirty up and slow things down. I think the increased boat traffic and pressure as it gained popularity has also had an effect. Honestly in the dozen or so times I have been there I have probably caught almost as many sturgeon as I have walleyes. Clemenson Resort has a website and usually does a daily update (with pictures) on ice conditions as it starts to open up. Usually once the ramp opens at Birchdale it becomes a circus. If you can get there when you still have to push the boat across ice to get it in the water, pressure will be less and the water still fairly clear.


----------

